

PennApps 2012 Hackathon Sells Out Faster Than Bieber’s North American Tour - aaronjg
http://tessrinearson.com/blog/?p=523

======
memset
Great for these guys to have their event sold out! (Though... the justin
bieber comparison is a bit disingenuous, but hey, i clicked the link so it
worked.)

Here's a question: for companies that sponsor hackathons, do you find value in
doing so? That is, are you able to measure the effectiveness of that channel
from the perspective of making more people use the product, recruiting better-
quality candidates, or anything else to help the business? How do you even
measure and track the value?

------
chc
I eat apples faster than I eat pizzas. Clearly this says something about
apples besides that they're much smaller...

~~~
tessr
The point is not at all that PennApps is more popular than Justin Bieber. The
point is that, for a certain demographic, hackathons are getting crazy
popular.

There are a lot of things that are scaled here. For one thing, this is about
perception and expectation--who would think that a hackathon would sell out in
less than an hour? Everyone expects Justin Bieber to do that, but a
hackathon?!

------
brittohalloran
brilliant title

